# Probleme eine sFTP Verbidnung mit Coda aufzubauen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. November 2011)

Hi,
weiß jemand wie ich unter Coda ein sFTP mit SSH einzurichten, der auch funktioniert?
Ich versuch jetzt schon eine Ewigkeit damit einer Verbindung hinzugekommen und scheinbar bin ich auch nicht der einzigste der, damit ein Problem hat, wenn man mal Google befragt.
Leider sind die Lösungen entweder nicht hilfreich oder zielen mal wieder auf den exzessiven Gebrauch des Terminals ab und werden nur rudimentär beschrieben.

Also falls jemand weiß wie das geht bitte ich um eine Antwort? So ist das echt anstrengend jedes mal die Datei einzeln über ein FTP-Program hochzuladen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2011)

Hallo!

Hast Du denn auch den richtigen Port angegeben (für gewöhnlich Port 22, aber auch andere Ports sind denkbar)?
Und hast Du es auch schon mit dem passiven Modus versucht?

Und mit welchem FTP-Programm überträgst Du Deine Dateien derzeit?
Mit Transmit, dem FTP-Client von Coda?
Bzw. hast Du es mal mit Transmit direkt versucht?

Ich komme zwar nicht aus der Mac-Welt, aber unter WinSCP und SSH Secure Shell musste ich den SSH-Key importieren.
Evtl. klemmt es dort ja bei Dir (darum auch mal direkt mit Transmit versuchen, ggf. bekommst Du da ja auch irgendwelche Meldungen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

